# Opera not showing its main window after crash.



## Zare (Apr 19, 2010)

...sometimes if it doesn't shut down nicely (as when i'm in a hurry and i just kill X) it won't show main window again, unless you wipe your $HOME/.opera directory, therefore the trick was there.

I spent five minutes looking there, and if you change variable 'Run' from 0 to 1 in operaprefs.ini, save and run opera, it will boot with startup dialog. Basically this value marks that Opera has crashed and ignites recovery mode. 

And yeah, delete the $HOME/.opera/lock file if it's there.

Hope this helps fellow Opera users.


----------



## expl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm for me Opera always restarts fine after a crash (not that I had many) only thing is that it pops a 'whine' dialog saying the lock was not removed and asking me if I 'really' want to start Opera again.


----------

